# [Indiegogo] MapForge battlemap creation software for RPGs



## heruca (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, folks.

I am creating cross-platform map-making software (for Windows and macOS), suitable for creating both print-resolution maps and lower-resolution maps suitable for use with virtual tabletop software.

It's called MapForge, and it will be sort of a spiritual successor to Dundjinni, but with a greater focus on stitching maps together from pre-existing map tiles and then customizing the resulting map (with additional decorations, etc.) to suit the GM's particular needs.







MapForge should appeal to GMs of face-to-face game sessions and to those using any virtual tabletop software (e.g., Roll20, Fantasy Grounds, etc.), who want to create their own slick-looking battlemaps to visually enrich their RPG sessions (in any genre), but who find existing mapping programs (or general-purpose image-editing tools such as Gimp and Photoshop) too intimidating/confusing/expensive.

MapForge was funded last year by a record-setting Kickstarter campaign. There were delays in its development, but the software about to be delivered is significantly better and faster than what was promised, and has finally achieved Beta status.

But ripple-effect delays in getting the MapForge web store operational means that no one will be able to purchase the software or Add-Ons for it until possibly March. So I am currently running a short "pick up" campaign on Indiegogo to give folks who missed the Kickstarter campaign one last chance at pre-order discounts.






Thanks to the incredible success of the Kickstarter campaign (and the Stretch Goals it unlocked), there are an impressive TEN free content Add-Ons for it, covering various genres. MapForge also offers a free level of use, so having a license won't be required to make maps with it.

Version 1.0 of MapForge should be ready to go on sale in February or March 2018. Feedback is currently being gathered for the Beta release, so it's mostly just a matter of fixing any remaining bugs that users report (a process that has already begun).

I hope you will all take a minute to check out the project, play around with the downloadable MapForge Beta Release, and if you like what you see, tell your GM friends about it. Be sure to view BOTH videos (one is sort of "hidden" in the Gallery section).
 
Thanks!

--Hernan (aka Heruca)


----------



## heruca (Jan 19, 2018)

Last 3 days! Beta 3 will be made available later today.


----------



## MichaelArkAngel (Jan 19, 2018)

I jumped on this last March, I'm glad the time is being taken to make this a great product, the latest alpha release is very promising!


----------



## heruca (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks, Michael. We're currently at Beta Release 3, though. 

Only 4 hours remaining in the campaign, folks!


----------

